# So screwed...



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

Was new to the forum a few months ago, and now my car is pretty much on it's way out. Sh*tty part is that I didn't see it coming at all and almost got nailed by 4 cars and a bus in the process.









How much do you guys think I can get for an 02 A6 4.2 with 104k... that needs major engine repair?
ANY advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_









By the way, I OWE you for mentioning to try and get this to go under my insurance.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!

thinking FTW!







nah, glad you can get this worked out bro. we pay so much for insurance, it should cover stuff like this.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*

what happened to it?


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

any thoughts of trying to part it out


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

VUltures!! it's a perfectly fine 02' guys! just needs some engine work...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: So screwed... (Trip1eBlack)*

in good working condition, thats probably a $20k car. 
find out how much it'll take to get back to that condition... subtract that amount from the value of the car. 
Find a buyer willing to buy the car as is, disclose all engine problems, sell the car.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: So screwed... (bhb399mm)*

Fully functional around here it would go for 12-16k


----------



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: So screwed... (Impeccable)*

Car is all set. It's going to get fixed and my insurance is going to cover 3/4 of the expenses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll reply to this thread sometime next week when I find out everything that had to be replaced. 
Get ready to sh*t your pants with everything that let go...


----------

